# eastern counties.



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

whos doing the eastern counties on saturday?

im going with 2.. 1 ped pet and the other full ped...

good luck to all thats showing this week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm going as a visitor/helper. I've got my work cut out - think I'm benching about 6 cats for other people! :smilewinkgrin: Good luck everyone showing on Saturday


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be there with one of my girls. Looking forward to a nice day out. Good Luck to all showing over weekend


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

my 2 did ok at this show.... we expected better but the ped pet class was....... well lets just say.. long hair against short hair in the open.. first for me...

cassy got 1st open but not BiC due to being up against the short hair kittens
and she got a couple of 2nd a 3rd and a 5th...(sorry no pics)..

milo well he got 2nd open(1st and bob W/H) as well as other 2nd places....
withholding fault.. aparently his mouth wasnt closing properly... possably due to teething..and he was a bit grumpy.. 1.5hrs travelling.. and a hot hall does take its toll....

























how did you others get on?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

RC well done on your show day, the cats look very content


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

in the pen he was very content... out of the ped he was mardy....


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I looked at the British Section results yesterday evening and saw that almost all the CC's and many BOB awards were withheld...far more than I have ever seen before.

What was going on there?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

aparently there is a big clampdown on the judges and faults on cats.... even very minor faults are getting withholds.... eg.. milo(above) got his 1st and bob withheld due to him not closing his mouth properly.... we think its due to him teething.. but that doesnt seem to matter anymore...


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> in the pen he was very content... out of the ped he was mardy....


Ive noticed this with lots of cats at shows, i think that most feel secure in their pens and when they are brought out onto the judges table then they can see all the other cats around them in there pens and then have a moan.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

removed from his home.... taken by car to a strange place..with strange noises..strange smells.. strange cats.. and strange people mauling them...obviously they going to be mardy.... especially as hes not quite 5 mth old...

i think this withholding awards issue.. maybe if a judge or steward can let us know whats going on.. so if any of you are reading this... please shed some light.....


----------

